# Victoria Arduino Coffee Grinder (Mythos 1) - £750



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/victoria-arduino-coffee-grinder-mythos-1-/1118936873


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Buy it for £1500, never use it, sell it for £750 one month later....

WTF


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its already sold


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone on here has already snaffled it


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My spider senses would be tingling over the legitimacy of this given the age/price


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and it was not me unfortunately, but i am sure all will be revealed soon.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh assumed coffeechap got it.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Actual insanity!!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Received it earlier and it is legit. Altho hopper broken in transit. Fffuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its the big one anyway, so time for the short stack


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great buy! Why so cheap though?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Let me make sure it grinds first before I answer that...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah short is the only one to have, they look cooool


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Why do drag queens use Mythos grinders? To make their hands look smaller.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Buy it for £1500, never use it, sell it for £750 one month later....
> 
> WTF


Maybe significant other was heard to say "Get it out of my kitchen! Get it out now!!"

I hear that kind of thing happens (cough, looks ashamed at his feet)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd have just assumed this was in the too good to be true category!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> I'd have just assumed this was in the too good to be true category!


I did until it showed up!

Works a treat


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Great news - what a bargain then!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

A real steal !


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

working dog said:


> A real steal !


Hopefully not a real one


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Had the experience of using one of these the other day! Lovely grinder indeed


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Wow - that was an epic grab.


----------

